# Proving relationship



## Moe1986 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi I recently got married my wife came to Bangladesh we got married she bought all the paperwork with her. We just added some wedding pics plus more pics of us in the studio. We added a wedding card plus wedding deed. Is this enough to show its a subsiding marriage.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You need to prove you have an ongoing relationship not just that you got married. You need your marriage certificate and some proof that you kept in touch before the marriage like email, phone Skype and text logs. Also proof that you visited each other and photos from throughout your relationship.


----------



## Moe1986 (Oct 24, 2014)

Thnks. I added wedding pics from our marriage. I got married on September that's the first time I met my wife face to face. Our marriage was arranged through family. She came we got married now I don't have anything before the marriage. What do I do Plz help.


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

Do you have anything showing contact, like emails, letters or phone logs. On the application they ask if it is an arranged marriage, so I would think there is an expected amount of paperwork.

M


----------



## Moe1986 (Oct 24, 2014)

It was an arranged marriage. I don't have anything like that out marriage was arranged. What should I do. Will they refuse because of this. I have included marriage pics. On my landlord letter it states her name as I was going to Bangladesh to marry her and submit the application. Also on the housing report her name DOB and passport number is on it as the wedding was arranged before hand. I don't know what to do Plz help me.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

So despite being married you have had no contact with your spouse since the wedding day because it was an arranged marriage? 
There were no meeting arranged between the two of you or your families prior to the wedding day? 

No contact doesnt bode well for a successful marriage.


----------



## Moe1986 (Oct 24, 2014)

She came to Bangladesh on 14 September 2014 we got married 16 September. We stayed together as couple. She left on the 12 October. We submitted the file on the 1st October. She was in Bangladesh at the time we submitted it together.


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

Is it her who is the UK Citizen, and you who need the visa? You're in Bangladesh now? And you've already submitted your application? Did you tick the 'arranged marriage' box?


----------



## Moe1986 (Oct 24, 2014)

She is the applicant. I'm in uk now. Yes we ticked aranged marriage. I took all the documents with me from the uk. The landlord wrote letter saying I am going to marry and than my wife's name and DOB. My mum wrote letter saying I'm staying with her and my future wife can come and stay with her. My housing report also says her name DOB and passport number. Will this be a porblem.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

It sounds like a very weak application. Letters from from your landlord about your marriage plans will have no weight at all, and your mother's letter needs to include a council tax bill, mortgage statement or rental agreement, and probably a property inspection.


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

If you've submitted it already, no point worrying too much now! Are you now communicating in such a way that you can log it, in case you need to resubmit?


----------



## Moe1986 (Oct 24, 2014)

We married in September so we were not apart from each other. At the time of marriage I was present in Bangladesh. To show our marriage is subsiding I gave wedding pics and pics of us together plus wedding certificate and wedding card. Will this suffice.


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

Nyclon has already answered in post 2 in this thread. You don't have to show only that your marriage exists, but a genuine relationship also.


----------



## Moe1986 (Oct 24, 2014)

I didn't give in writing I'm sponsoring my wife is this is problem. I did give council tax bil housing finance and work documents.


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Moe1986 said:


> It was an arranged marriage. I don't have anything like that out marriage was arranged. What should I do. Will they refuse because of this. I have included marriage pics. On my landlord letter it states her name as I was going to Bangladesh to marry her and submit the application. Also on the housing report her name DOB and passport number is on it as the wedding was arranged before hand. I don't know what to do Plz help me.


Okay, are you in constant contact with your spouse from the date you met each other? If you do and you have given evidence to back this up then there shouldnt be a problem I guess. Because...*Annex FM Section FM 2.0_Genuine and Subsisting Relationship, page 3*:

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/263237/section-FM2.1.pdf

'Caseworkers must be alert and sensitive to the extent to which religious and cultural practices may shape the factors present or absent in a particular case,
particularly at the entry clearance/leave to remain stage. For example, a couple
in an arranged marriage may have spent littleif any time together prior to the
marriage. For many faiths and cultures marriage marks the start of a commitment to a lifelong partnership andnot the affirmation of a pre-existing partnership.......
.....Caseworkers have discretion to grant or refuse an application based on that
overall assessment....Consideration of whether a relationship is genuine and subsisting is not a checklist or tick-box exercise........'


----------



## Moe1986 (Oct 24, 2014)

I submitted my spouse app in sylhet 1st October. I included the following doc:
Applicant passport
Medical TB
A1 ESOL
Sponsor passport copy
Sponsor decree absolute. 
Wedding certificate 
Wedding pics
Wedding card invitation 
Pics of us together in sylhet 
Copy of sponsor plane ticket to show I was in Bangladesh at time of marriage and application submission 
Housing letter from landlord plus my mother that they have no objection of Mrs coming to stay
Mums passport copy
Housing health report 
Council tax statement 
Employment contract 
Employment certificate 
8 months wage slip plus P60 earning 29000
9 months bank statement with 8000 last balance 
Is this enough or do I need to add something.


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

Did you include a statement from you and a statement from your wife explaining the relationship?


----------



## rummy298 (Aug 28, 2014)

You CANNOT add anything now even of you want to. 
And all you can do is hope that this is enough to satisfy the ECO to grant your wife a visa.

Ideally, you should have posted these doubts and questions before you submitted your application !! 

Good luck , keep us updated !!


----------



## Moe1986 (Oct 24, 2014)

I didn't include letters from me and my Mrs. My solicitor said I don't need them.


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

I hope you are successful. If so, let us know! If not, also let us know, and people here will make suggestions.

Are you at recording/keeping logs of the communications between you and your wife now?


----------



## Moe1986 (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes I'm keeping money transfer receipts. I have Lebara sim to keep phone log plus i have what's up screen shots. Plz pray for me and thank you so much.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Hope everything goes well


----------



## coltseaver (Oct 12, 2014)

Moe1986 said:


> Yes I'm keeping money transfer receipts. I have Lebara sim to keep phone log plus i have what's up screen shots. Plz pray for me and thank you so much.


you can send whatsapp chat log as '.txt' format to your email and open it with wordpad. I guess that might be more convenient (screenshots need some effort to read)


----------



## Moe1986 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi I went Bangladesh on 14 September got married and submitted my spouse application. My latest bank statement I had was dated 1 August to 1 September but submited on 1 October I was there with my wife would this be a problem.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Moe1986 said:


> Hi I went Bangladesh on 14 September got married and submitted my spouse application. My latest bank statement I had was dated 1 August to 1 September but submited on 1 October I was there with my wife would this be a problem.


Bank statements and pay slips can be no more than 28 days old at the time of application so it could be a problem. All you can do is wait and they may contact you for the more recent statement.


----------



## Moe1986 (Oct 24, 2014)

It's been more than a month still nothing getting scared they haven't asked for most recent bank statement. Ohhhhh feeling really worried.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

They wont usually ask for missing documents. Very rarely they do and they are not compelled to, it would normally be a rejection.


----------



## Moe1986 (Oct 24, 2014)

Can it be reviewed.


----------



## Moe1986 (Oct 24, 2014)

When bank statement came I was in Bangladesh so I wasnt able to get it. I submitted on 1st October but bank got it printed 2nd October.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

The fact you were in Bangladesh is irrelevant, they need to be no more than 28 days old? Was it an original issued by the bank or did you print it?

If you are rejected you can appeal but its not a quick process and if you failed to submit documents in line with the requirements what will you be appealing?


----------



## Moe1986 (Oct 24, 2014)

Do the bank statements 28 days start from submitting the documents and biometric or from submitting application online.


----------



## isla88 (Oct 10, 2014)

I believe that it's from submitting the application online - at least that is what is what we're going on, so it'd be good to know if otherwise


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It's from submitting the application on line.


----------



## Moe1986 (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks. Wish me luck plz pray for me.


----------



## Moe1986 (Oct 24, 2014)

My bank statement goes up to 2nd September and payslip goes to 14 September and online application submited on 29 September. Is that ok. Plz be sure as this is important to me. Thnks.


----------



## isla88 (Oct 10, 2014)

It looks like you're within the 28 days by 1 day to me, so you should be ok.


----------



## isla88 (Oct 10, 2014)

And best of luck to you. I know what this process can do to your stress levels - often it's completely irrational too.


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

isla88 said:


> often it's completely irrational too.


I assume you mean the process...?


----------



## isla88 (Oct 10, 2014)

Well I'm sure our respective sets of parents think so at least


----------



## Moe1986 (Oct 24, 2014)

Does the BHC phone to interview. I'm really worried please let me know.


----------

